# First try at venison roasts



## tomolu5 (Oct 9, 2012)

Took my first stab at smoking a couple venison roasts at my buddies camp this weekend. Reviews were all glowing..."best deer ever, would never guess it was deer, etc..", bear in mind, I don't think I was amongst a discerning a crowd as I have found here, but here is the rundown.

Brined them overnight (guessing at amts. Since I didn't think to measure while making);
1.5 cups water
2tbs table salt
2tbs dark mustard
1/2 can miller lite
1 tbsp of Jeffs rub
1 tsp pepper

Mix in a zip lock and refridge.

Next afternoon(when we got to camp);
-Pat/wring out the roasts as much as possible 
-slather both roasts in dark mustard
-roll roast #1 in kosher salt
-add coarse ground black&white pepper
-added some unground sea salt for texture (kind of a waste)
-made a Bacon weave "helmet" from fresh homemade Bacon sliced about 1/8, maybe more.

Roast #2

-slather in brown mustard
-coat with jeffs rub
-massage it in(with love)
- add Bacon weave helmet with thick fresh homemade Bacon
-cover again with rub.

Cooked both at about 200f in my modified LBC till 165f IT. Used two pans of chips, on at begining, one at end.

Will add some q-view in a few, tapatalk not working.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Oct 9, 2012)

IMAG0381.jpg



__ tomolu5
__ Oct 9, 2012






 A short way into cooking













IMAG0382.jpg



__ tomolu5
__ Oct 9, 2012






upon completion

sorry That is all the photos I took, I was in a hurry to get them in the smoker(it was already 4pm), and by the time they were done, I had some cold ones in me and was mighty hungry!

In reflection, I kind of preffered the salt and pepper one, But a handful of the guests liked the BBQ one.

Served them with some packet made brown gravy(quick and dirty), Jumbo shrimp stuffed with crab, and mashed taters

Not a soul reached for the bottle of A1!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2012)

Now that looks awesome and i know it tasted good to.


----------



## tomolu5 (Oct 9, 2012)

It was pretty good, but I read some more in depth recipies on here that borderline spoiled it for me, I wanna try this "bleed it out"technique. I also kind of wish that I would have opened the roasts up and stuffed them with blue cheese. Also, I am more of an au jus kind of guy, anybody have any recomendations for that?


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rustyreel (Oct 15, 2012)

[h1]Try Chef Jimmy J’s Au Jus. It's awesome[/h1]
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125632/smoking-prime-rib


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 15, 2012)

It would be awful hard to top these deer roasts! Bacon sure looks good on them. X2 on the Chef JJ's Au Jus. His Au Jus is not that difficult to make and it's so good I sop bread with it and eat it.


----------



## robert gordon (Oct 31, 2012)

nothing like deer meat


----------



## cabrego (Nov 4, 2012)

where do the roasts come from?  We just landed our first doe of the season and were not sure how we want to prepare...thanks


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mine came from the butcher shop, if I wanted a roast from a deer I was cutting up, I like to split the backstraps into like three roasts. Another option would be to leave one of the muscle groups together from the back legs

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

